# Lizards > Chameleons >  New chameleon:)!

## Swiftstar

Acquired this male chameleon from a local exotic petshop.. So pleased with although haven't seen him eat as of yet in last few days. Hopefully he will in due course  :Smile: 





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## ccplotner

Looks great!

----------

